# Running Ethernet next to power extension cords



## kenandkim (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello - We set up a 14 computer network i a single line in a temporary location twice a year and have cables/cords everywhere as it is a large empty space with only a few power poles. My question....

I was told to be sure to keep the power extension cords away from the ethernet cabling. I was hoping to put drop cable covers over the cables, phone lines and power cords all bundled together. Can this be done or will be cost dropped signals on the ethernet. It is for a point of service customer checkouts and we can't afford to have any data issues....

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

power running thru power cords creates electrical fields. These field can/do affect data transmissions. This can be experienced as slow network [lots of packet resends due to their corruption electronically] or corrupted data at the extreme end.

Keeping power cords at least 4 inches away from network/telephone is advisable. I would not bungle them together.

Alternately use shielded network cables. Then you can bundle together though shielded cables need grounds.


----------



## kenandkim (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Any idea what the minimum safe distance is to keep them apart?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"least 4 inches"

I put a gauss meter near a cord plugged into a wall socket and I had high emf up to a foot away.


----------



## kenandkim (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so very much. I went back and re-read your first answer and you had already told me the answer. Sorry about that!:wave:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey not a problem. We all do it. Remember now 4" was the minimum and at least a foot or more is better.


----------

